# user name



## emosms (Jan 5, 2010)

Hi, I just forgot my user name and cannot logon :r
I usualy use the same username for testing and forums, except when numbers and characters are required or upper and lower case letters. 
But it doesnt work now, so it is some other user name.
what can I do now? reinstall freeBSD?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 5, 2010)

Reboot to single-user mode (menu option 4), press [enter] when asked for /bin/sh, `mount /`, and look in /etc/passwd.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 5, 2010)

Login as root and have a look at /etc/passwd. Use the passwd(1) command to change the password for the useraccount.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 5, 2010)

That's probably easier, yeah


----------

